# Clear Lane vs. Magic Salt



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

O.K. guys this the reason I like going on this site. Everyone here is professional and everyone has their own opinion. I would like to hear from someone by tomorrow what they like or don't like about Magic Salt and Clearlane Salt produced by Cargill Salt Company. Obviously I am for Magic, but I don't know enuff about ClearLane  to even understand how a molasses based product is better to use than, a natural product that obviously out performs all others.  I know what the products are I just don't understand how ClearLane even compares!!?


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

ClearLane and Magic are similar - essentially salt treated with Magnesium chloride and distillation byproducts or molassas. Do a search for Magic and you will read all the chemistry.

The big benefit of both products is that they tend to stay where you apply them. Both are much less corrosive, and both work better because they have other deicing additives. The Magic guys may have done a head-to-head comparison. Several major municipalities have tested (and switched to) ClearLane. Many on this site use, and love Magic.

Cargill does not bag ClearLane smaller than 1,000 totes, yet. They are reportedly studying the concept of bagging in 50 and 80 Lb bags for those of us who don't/can't run bulk.

Magic does come bagged, and it has pretty solid market share, particularly in the frozen north and northeast.


----------



## salt shaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks pbeering,  Like I stated in my thread I understand both products make-up and all that, but, what I don't understand is why someone would use this molasses based product that when you ask someone about it they give you a vague answer? At least with Magic I know that I can tell someone Magic is *Non-corrosive,* Magic does work to *-35degrees,* and that Magic *will not harm grass, plants, concrete, brick, or asphalt.*All I've heard about Clearlane is that it stays where you put it creating better results. How (in my opinion) is that a better or even equal product? Ok so it looks like Magic, and has one similar ingredient.  That does not make Hyunda equal to Honda   I guess I really want to hear from someone who actually uses Clearlane just so I can understand the product more. Our local news did some research on the product and I have found their story on the internet, sorry but they have nothing good to say about the product nor do municipalities that have used it. The media is biased..imo..so that is why I came here to find someone who may tell me more info!!


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know about other municipalities, but I do know that Indianapolis is only using ClearLane. They throw 40% less than they used to with straight salt and are also using it as part of a pre-treat program.

I wanted to do a controlled comparison, but am unwilling to pay to re-package product.


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

*Magic / Clearlane*

Let me try to offer some basic and notable differences in these two products.1st Indianna has never used Magic they have used Ice Ban in the past.Clearlane oqnedby Cargill which is the largest salt producer in the world can easily distribute the clearlane product well beyond the means of most liquid icemelters as they are uaually regional.This is why Magic is not available in states such as Indiana.They are just too far from the source and the frieght kills the product cost.
Clearlane is mag clhoride and pure sugarcane molasses.This gives the magchloride the ability to stick to the salt.There are corrosive inhibitors in the clearlane for the magchloride which reduces the corrosive nature of mag which is the least corrosive of all the chlorides used when melting snow and ice.The magic uses the same mag and corrosive inhibitor in its mag for the most part.The difference is the distillers which is the 2nd part of Magic.This is the part which clearlane and iceban have tried to mimic but they cant.The other products can come close in smell,tecture,look ,but not performance.The reason being that the distillers has a natural corrosive inhibitor which occurs with in it,which gives the magic additional properties that other look a like and similar ice melters do not have.Magic will work well below zero and thats ground temperature not air temperature.Clearlane will work to about 13 degrees above zero.At lower temps the clearlane's melting ability is diminished substancially.I could go on here but i gotta run thats about it for now
John Parker


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks John. I figured either you or Scott would chime in on the chemistry.

We have tested several pallets of Magic (and other products) and like it alot. If the planets align we'll be switching to it this season.


----------

